# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  αγορα ζευγαριου gouldian

## geo23

Καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω περιπου τις τιμες για ενα ζευγαρι gouldian και καποιες βοηθειες αμα γινεται π.χ πως καταλαβαινουμε το φυλλο τον πουλιων η την ηλικια στο περιπου και αμα ειναι δυσκολα πουλια.επισης εχω ενα κλουβι 60χ50χ50 ειναι αρκετο???

----------


## serafeim

*Gouldian Finches*εδω τα λεει ολα οσα ζητας εκτος την τιμη!!

ενα ζευγαρι το φθηνοτερο που θα βρεις σε αρχεγονο απο οσο εχω ρωτησει και εγω στο παρελθον ειναι στα 80 ευρω!!!
Ενα ς φιλος προσφατα πηρε 40 ευρω το ενα πουλακι... ειναι μικρα πανακριβα πανεμορφα πουλια!!!

----------


## geo23

Ευχαριστω σεραφειμ

----------


## blackmailer

όντως οι τιμές εκεί γύρω στα 40-45 ευρώ το πουλί παίζουν εάν μιλάμε για πράσινη πλάτη, κίτρινη κοιλιά και μώβ στήθος. όσο προχωράς στις μεταλλάξεις ανεβαίνεις σε τιμή και μάλιστα εκθετικά!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θέλει υπομονή ... γιατί δε ψάχνεις κάποιο άλλο είδος ?
Το ότι είναι εντυπωσιακά δεν σημαίνει κάτι ... ως πουλάκια αν διαβάσεις είναι λίγο "παράξενα"
Διάβασε αυτά τα πουλάκια είναι και αυτά ωραία ...
*Zebra Finch: Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις*

----------


## blackmailer

Ρε Μάριε είναι σαν να σου έλεγα εγώ, γιατί θες να πάρεις κόκατιλ που στοιχίζει 50 ευρώ ενώ με 15 παίρνεις Budgie...??? αφού για αυτό το είδος ενδιαφέρεται το παλικάρι.

----------


## jk21

Ο Μαριος απαντησε σε ποστ του Γιωργου που ανεφερε ,μεταξυ αλλων το 




> _Νεκταριε εγω θα ηθελα αρχεγονα πουλια απλα εδω που ειμαι δεν υπαρχουν στα πετ_


 και το οποιο διαγραφηκε απο τη Ο.Δ λογω οτι ηταν εκτος συγκεκριμενου κανονα .Δεν το ειπε ξεκαρφωτα

----------


## blackmailer

καλώς λοιπόν...και ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση!

----------

